# Using a forklift motor



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DupermanDave said:


> Say I should find a forklift motor to use in an EV conversion. What things should I look for? I have done some research for other electric motors, but why are forklift engines rated by weight rather than RPMs? I may be wrong with this, but that's what I've noticed when searching for used electric forklift motors. Can someone please clarify?


Hi DupermanDave,

Suggest you read over the thread 
*Using a forklift motor, and choosing a good one* 
in the technical discussion.
Started by Jim Husted, Hi Torque Electric. Jim's shares a lot of his experience and knowledge and answers many of the questions you have.

Regards,

major


----------



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey D

As Major noted it's really nice for me to channel these questions into one thread. It saves me time and EVeryone gets a complete picture of the info shared in one book vs several small individual threads per se. If you still have questions just post them there and I'll answer them best I can 8^)
Until then.
Welcom to the gang.
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric


----------

